# W-LAN unter Fedora3



## ThE pRiSoN iN mInD (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Ich möchte meine Level one wnc-0300 W-LAN Karte unter Fedora3 (64 bit) verwenden.
Da Level-one keine Linux Treiber zu verfügung stellt, probierte ich es mit Emulationsprogrammen, bei denen man WinXP Treiber verwenden kann. (Madwifi, Ndiswrapper und noch etwas..)

Hat bisher leider nicht funktioniert.
Als ich die Treiber wie im Manual beschrieben geladen hatte und mit dem Netzwerkkonfigurationsmanager von Linux die Karte aktivieren wollte erhielt ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass diese Karte nicht gefunden werden könne.

Denkt ihr, dass diese Karte überhaupt Linux tauglich ist?
Habt ihr noch eine Idee?

Veilen Dank für alle Antworten


----------



## ThE pRiSoN iN mInD (7. Juni 2005)

Ich glaube es liegt daran, dass der Kernel Source nicht richtig installiert ist.
Ich krieg immer einen odere mehrere Fehler wenn ich den Kernel aus dem Source kompillieren und installieren will.

Habs mit dem neusten probiert (2.6.11).
Am schluss funktionierte nicht mal mehr die Maus. 

Naja Linux ist halt nur was für Leute, die sich beruflich oder zumindest sehr viel in der Freizeit damit beschäftigen.
In dem Fall bleib ich halt bei Windoof, da kann ich wenigstens arbeiten wann ich will und muss nicht 80% meiner Zeit mit Konfigurieren verbrauchen *entmutigendseufz*


----------



## andyb (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Laut Level One soll es gehen:
http://www.level-one.de/faq2.php?id=9#9

tja Linux und Wlan, das noch nicht so einfach. Aus meinen Erfahrungen laufen am besten die 11MB Karten, z.B. die Cisco Aironet 350 oder Elsa Airlancer. Weil diese Karten vom System/Linux sofort erkannt werden.
Karte einstecken, über die normalen Tools konfigurieren und schon geht's ins www.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (9. Juni 2005)

Also mit "ndiswrapper" sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben, habe seit einem halben Jahr eine ziemlich unbekannte WLAN-48Mbit-Karte (PCI) und das Ding funktioniert problemlos unter SuSE 9.2.
Die gleiche Karte funktionierte auch auf Fedora Core3

Daniel


----------



## ThE pRiSoN iN mInD (10. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Antworten!
Natürlich funktioniert gerade der Link in den FAQ, den ich unbedingt bräuchte nicht.  
Tja Murphy hat halt immer recht 

Werde noch etwas rumprobieren, mein Problem sind wohl schon die Kernel-Sourcen.
Kennt ihr vielleicht noch eine gute Anleitung, wie man diesen Source installiert und den Kernel kompilliert?
Hab schon zwei ausprobiert, hat aber immer irgendwelche Fehlere gegeben.
Weiss halt auch nicht bei allen Einstelleungen (make menuconfig) welche Option die richtige ist.


----------



## ThE pRiSoN iN mInD (11. Juni 2005)

*Es gibt immer zwei Fehler wenn ich den Kenrenel installieren will.

Bei der Installation von Kernel 2.6.9-1.667 erhielt ich folgende Fehlermeldungen:*

Kernel: arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage is ready
sh /usr/src/redhat/BUILD/kernel-2.6.9/linux-2.6.9/arch/x86_64/boot/install.sh 2.6.9-prep arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage System.map ""
WARNING: Couldn't open directory /lib/modules/2.6.9-prep: No such file or directory
FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.9-prep/modules.dep.temp for writing: No such file or directory
/lib/modules/2.6.9-prep is not a directory.
mkinitrd failed
make[1]: *** [install] Fehler 1
make: *** [install] Fehler 2

*ich verwendete folgende Anleitung:*

Also, erst die RPMs installieren mit

rpm -Uhv ?.rpm

(Fragezeichen natürlich ersetzen durch den Dateinamen)

Das ganze natürlich mit root account (benutze "su"-Befehl), sonst gibs ne Fehlermeldung ("transaction lock").
Nachdem Du die Source-RPMs installiert hast wechsle ins Verzeichnis mit

cd /usr/src/redhat/SPECS/

dort machst Du (ebenfalls noch mit dem root account)

rpmbuild -bp --target=i686 kernel-2.6.spec

(falls 2.6er kernel)

Sobald Dein Rechner damit fertig ist kanns losgehen unter

cd /usr/src/redhat/BUILD/kernel-2.6.9/linux-2.6.9/

Damits einfacher geht, dorthin zu gelangen, leg doch einfach einen symbolischen link an:

ln -s /usr/src/redhat/BUILD/kernel-2.6.9/linux-2.6.9 /usr/src/linux

Somit kannst Du jetzt jederzeit zu den *gepatchten* Kernelsourcen kommen, indem Du einfach

cd /usr/src/linux

eingibst. Gepatcht sind die vom fedora-Team und somit nicht mehr die originalen, wie man sie unter kernel.org bekommt. Das hast Du mit dem spec-file gemacht (und dem Befehl rpmbuild).
Jetzt kanns also losgehen mit

cd /usr/src/linux
make menuconfig

Jetzt die nvidia-Geschichten unter

Device-Drivers -> Graphics-Support -> nVidia Riva support

deaktivieren, da der Treiber von nvidia sonst nicht will!
Das Menü nun verlassen, kernel Konfiguration speichern (das Programm fragt danach) und dann

make bzImage
make modules install

ausführen.

Und nun klappts auch mit nvidia und deren installer!


*Habt ihr iregend eine Idee, was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte?*


----------

